# ka24 power?



## sinoskei (Nov 12, 2003)

im getting a silvia in feburary and thinking about doing an engine swap. but first i want to see how much hp the ka24 engine can crank out, so does any1 knows any1 that knows about the largest number that has been put out?

thanks


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

depends on what you want to do with it... do you want an NA, NA + juice, boosted..?


----------



## sinoskei (Nov 12, 2003)

boost and some internal mods no nitrous


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

how much u want? i've heard 300 something daily driven, might be some in the 400's iono


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

1. you're not getting a Silvia. get that right before you start WORKING on ANYTHING. 

2. why ask such an ambiguous question? it makes no sense. you can make as much power as your heart and pockets can take you. 

3. to answer your completely "ambiguously gay duo" question, the most power i've seen from a KA24DE-T was a little over 500RWHP and under 500RWTQ. i know Chris May's was making somewhere around 470+ at about ~23-25psi. so he still had a little more room to up the boost. 

4. the most i've seen a completely N/A KA make was about 260+RWHP. i never got dynoed, but i was making somewhere around 210-215RWHP.


----------



## sinoskei (Nov 12, 2003)

its really friendly in here


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

sinoskei said:


> its really friendly in here


 LOL!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hell yea it is! wo0t w0ot! :jump:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Lol


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

sinoskei said:


> its really friendly in here


at least i answered your question. 

you're welcome, genius.

EDIT: BTW, if you think my first reply was unfriendly, you're weaksauce. i'm here to tell you now that at the rate you're going, you'll be crying to your monitor. 

have a nice day.  :fluffy:


----------



## sinoskei (Nov 12, 2003)

im grateful for some of the info you give i don't have that much info on that motor but its funny how you got mad because i said silvia? how about if i said im getting a car like the one michelle rodriguez had in the fast and the furious. will that help you feel better? i know that they aren't available in the us and they are better there than what we got, i can dream can i?


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

i didn't get mad. i was simply correcting your misinformed self, period. 

sure you can dream. but you're dreaming in the wrong direction since a KA has nothing to do with a Silvia. go study some more, it'll help you immensely.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

omg u referred to the fast and the furious... gay.... if u want to model ur car off that movie or the second one u might as well get a body kit and wings and ur done cuz most of those car are stock with just some show mods and maybe that new BOV thingy that cost 200 dollars for an n/a to make BOV noises, then u can get a VIS intercooler intake system...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i'm gonna get these as soon as i get enuff money

http://www.sunamiturbo.com/
http://www.visracing.com/k-aerocooler.htm


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

i have those on my dad's carbureted '84 Civic. people get scared when the electronic BOV goes off. i'm cool.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

busses got BOV's wo0t w0ot!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i getting those for my grandparent's x-mas present

whirr <--wheelchair.. psshhhhh!!!!!!!!! psshhh!!!!!!! whirr..


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hahaha turbocharged wheel chairs, even better... muahahahaa


----------

